# TWENTY ONE MILLION DOLLARS in completed listings!



## TUGBrian (Mar 17, 2015)

This is the number for Timeshare Classified ads actually marked as sold or rented in the TUG Timeshare marketplace since going live at the end of 2008....every one of them commission free!

TUG still continues to prove year after year that owners can sell and rent their timeshares without paying upfront fees!

http://ads.tug2.net



ps...for the folks that like to play the "offers statistic game" as you see so regularly in PR releases in this industry.

the $ amount in OFFERS just based off marketplace messages is:

$288,155,062.67  (ermagerd thats what, over 15 million in offers in the past few months alone)  *sigh  :ignore:


----------



## Gophesjo (Mar 19, 2015)

*in 21 years*

$21 million in 21 years - nice serendipity!


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 20, 2015)

haha, thats actually only in the past few years....the marketplace as we know it didnt even exist until the end of 2008!


----------

